# nitto 555r or mickey thompson et street radial



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I plan on getting a set of tires to use at the track. Right now I am not sure which tire I should run. I know alot of you guy and gals here are running the nitto tire, but I also know that mickey thompson has been making racing tires for along time. I plan on putting them on at the track so they won't be seeing any highway driving. Right now on ebay I can get a pair of 555r for 298, but I can order a pair of the et street radials from summit for 351. Should I just bite the bullet and get the et street tires or should I save the 53 bucks and get the 555r tires. I have been told the et streets really hook up well but I have no knowledge of the 555r grip. Help please.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

the mickey's really grip. i have some on my race car and swear by them. the nitto's are good tires but i never found the right combination of prep for them to gip. but there again that was on my race car with over 900 hp. i have the nitto's for my goat and they work well...

Chris


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I decided to go with the mickey thompsons. How do you know when the tires are properly heated for the best traction? thanks for the response.


----------

